# trek serial # database?



## becca

i got a 520 and i'm wondering what model year it is. it's a double-butted cromoly frame, but it's in rainforest green.

i got a serial number of <b>BS 6102</b> from the bottom bracket. is there some sort of database where i can find the year my bike was made?


----------



## Frank121

*http://www.vintage-trek.com/*

http://www.vintage-trek.com/



becca said:


> i got a 520 and i'm wondering what model year it is. it's a double-butted cromoly frame, but it's in rainforest green.
> 
> i got a serial number of <b>BS 6102</b> from the bottom bracket. is there some sort of database where i can find the year my bike was made?


----------



## Mule

*520 vintage*

My Trek 520 is rainforest green also and it is a 2004. That is the only year I know of that Trek manufactured 520's that color. As of a few years prior it was slate grey. If it is new enough to have V-brakes I'd say it's safe to say it's relitively new, this is a rare feature on road bikes and wasn't common technology until the late 90's.

http://www.vintage-trek.com/
serial number BS 6102...
I'm not sure that the serial number system stated on this site applies, the second letter (S), would not apply to a month of the year.

I hope this helps you.


----------

